# Homekit avec TV et Haut-parleurs



## thefutureismylife (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous, comme vous, je pense, j’ai mes enceintes AirPlay 2 qui se sont incrustées dans l’app « Maison ». Et comme vous j’ai entendu parler de TV AirPlay 2 et Homekit. 

Alors c’est bien beau tout ça mais ça sert à quoi ? Est ce que ça fonctionne (une Apple TV compte comme TV ?) et comment utilisez vous ces appareils ... Homekit ?


----------



## HK6 (29 Décembre 2019)

Salut,
Une Apple TV n’est pas une tv mais elle est reconnu comme une enceinte AirPlay 2 sur HomeKit.
Les TV compatibles HomeKit tels que LG sont reconnu dans l’application comme TV. Dès lors, tu pourras piloter les sources HDMI, allumer, éteindre et volume. 

Attention, les tv Samsung ne compatible que en AirPlay 2 (c’est à dire, diffuseur d’image ou/et de son). LG et Sony dont les deux.
En espérant avoir été compris.


----------



## thefutureismylife (30 Décembre 2019)

Ah ?!? J’étais persuadé que c’était une fonction toujours en cours de développement. L’Apple TH est donc moins desservie en terme de fonction qu’une TV du marché compatible Homekit ? 
Pourtant avec la fonction HDMI CEC activée, l’Apple TV pourrait remplir ce rôle [emoji848]

J’avais lu qu’il y avait des différences entre les téléviseurs compatibles Homekit et/ou AirPlay 2. 
Mais quelle est la particularité d’un téléviseur seulement AirPlay 2 ? Sachant qu’un périphérique « AirPlay 2 » apparaît dans maison (et est donc compatible Homekit) ? 

Remarque en me relisant je comprends que ces téléviseurs se retrouve au final au même rang que l’Apple TV... 

Du coup je suis curieux des fonctions HomeKit disponibles sur les autres TV compatibles Homekit ?!? On peut les intégrer à des scénarios ? 

Idem sur les Haut-parleurs AirPlay 2. J’ai pas trop bidouillé mais que pouvons nous faire de cette intégration dans Maison/Homekit ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (30 Décembre 2019)

Je viens de regarder effectivement il y a quelques fonctionnalités qui sont apparu pour scénarisé un haut parleur. Mais quid de la source audio ? Une enceinte AirPlay 2 (hors Apple TV et HomePod) ne peut pas récupérer sa source de façon autonome sur Apple Music par exemple. Du coup qui joue le rôle de source ?


----------



## HK6 (4 Janvier 2020)

Alors, il y aura quelques répétitions mais au moins après on sera au clair.

une Samsung TV a le AirPlay 2, c’est à dire que tu pourras lui streamer des films et de l’audio comme le fait très bien l’Apple tv.

un tv comme LG aura une icône TV dans Maison HomeKit est tu pourras le piloter avec les fonctions volume, source, etc.

je partage ton avis qu’il pouvait mettre Plus de fonctions de commande dans HomeKit grâce au HDMI CEC. Mais c’est la politique de Apple.

comme scénario que je fais avec mon ATV c’est d’envoyer une source audio via Apple Music et après j’ai vais dans l’application Raccourci et là tu as bien plus d’options dont celui «allumer l’Apple TV » est par conséquent sa allume le tv qui est branché en CEC.


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour les retours. Je regarderai les scénarios ... via Raccourci ... et non maison du coup.

Pour revenir à mes automatisations avec une enceinte Airplay 2 nous sommes d'accord que c'est le concentrateur qui sert de source à l'enceinte Airplay 2 ? 

Exemple si tous les matins je veux me réveiller avec France Info dans ma chambre équipée d'une Enceinte "Sonos x Ikea", c'est mon concentrateur (Homepod ou Apple TV) qui se chargera de lire le contenu pour le streamer sur l'enceinte. 
Du coup il ce concentrateur est occupé à la lecture d'autre chose, le scénario coupe la lecture en cours.


----------

